# Dodgey Door Window



## myfordturner (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a problem with the habitation door on my '04 741F. Something looks like it has broken or come adrift on the window blind/flyscreen which makes it near impossible to raise/lower the screens. Has anyone had this problem and how did they resolve it. Is the door inner panel easily removed. Has anyone found a full size door flyscreen that will fit this model.


----------



## myfordturner (Nov 17, 2007)

myfordturner said:


> I have a problem with the habitation door on my '04 741F. Something looks like it has broken or come adrift on the window blind/flyscreen which makes it near impossible to raise/lower the screens. Has anyone had this problem and how did they resolve it. Is the door inner panel easily removed. Has anyone found a full size door flyscreen that will fit this model.


Inner door moulding held on with lots of small self taper screws found by lifting back white seal around door frame. Remove these and the screw holdind door handle surround and the moulding prises gently back. I found two self taping screw had worked loose. Replaced them with two scews of a bigger diameter and fitted the moulding back in place. Every thing back to normal now.
Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## busterbb (May 15, 2009)

myfordturner said:


> myfordturner said:
> 
> 
> > I have a problem with the habitation door on my '04 741F. Something looks like it has broken or come adrift on the window blind/flyscreen which makes it near impossible to raise/lower the screens. Has anyone had this problem and how did they resolve it. Is the door inner panel easily removed. Has anyone found a full size door flyscreen that will fit this model.
> ...


That info came in handy thanks.
(couldnt PM you or reply to your PM as I am not a subscriber. You can mail me directly at [email protected])


----------

